# Prada Cup Finals



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Prada Cup Finals are starting on Feb 13th in NZ, which means the 12the here in the US. I am thinking this thread is for discussion of these races as they happen. Note, there could and probably will be spoilers in here so be cautious of that. Also, it has already been discussed ad nauseum in regards to some people who despise the new boats and the technology and and and..... Let's let that discussion be someplace else. This is for the races and what is happening.

Broadcast schedule that I currently know is below, all times are US - CST and on NBCSN;

Friday February 12th, 9:00pm
Saturday February 13th, 9:30pm
Tuesday February 16th, 9:00pm
Thursday February 18th, 9:00pm
Friday February 19th, 9:00pm
Saturday February 20th, 9:00pm
Sunday February 21st, 9:00pm
This is as far out as I could go on my Comcast guide. (EDIT: That's all the races.)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks. Races at 10pm Eastern US are a bit brutal. Good enough reason to hope anyone else wins, other than NZ.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Thanks. Races at 10pm Eastern US are a bit brutal. Good enough reason to hope anyone else wins, other than NZ.


That's why my DVR is set up for them all. If you have that it's great, understandably a pain if not.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Racing is back on! Saturday in NZ which is Friday in the US. PRADA CUP FINAL RESUMES ON SATURDAY 20/02 AT 4:00PM NZT


----------



## DougH (Aug 9, 2020)

The last race of day 4 looked like a clear port/starboard violation by the UK boat right at the start. But it wasn't called. Anyone else see it that way? What did I mis-interpret?

-Doug


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

DougH said:


> The last race of day 4 looked like a clear port/starboard violation by the UK boat right at the start. But it wasn't called. Anyone else see it that way? What did I mis-interpret?
> 
> -Doug


UK tacked in front of Prada but there was no contact so they were clear.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

DougH said:


> The last race of day 4 looked like a clear port/starboard violation by the UK boat right at the start. But it wasn't called. Anyone else see it that way? What did I mis-interpret?
> 
> -Doug





overbored said:


> UK tacked in front of Prada but there was no contact so they were clear.


Nope.
Because Prada Luna Rossa changed course, they had to keep clear. It was discussed with the umpire during the race.

CHANGING COURSE 16.1 When a right-of-way boat changes course, she shall give the other boat room to keep clear.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

cb32863 said:


> Nope.
> Because Prada Luna Rossa changed course, they had to keep clear. It was discussed with the umpire during the race.
> 
> CHANGING COURSE 16.1 When a right-of-way boat changes course, she shall give the other boat room to keep clear.


I don't understand why they have commentators who are clueless about match racing. Listening to the guy asking the judge about it was painful.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## DougH (Aug 9, 2020)

cb32863 said:


> Because Prada Luna Rossa changed course, they had to keep clear. It was discussed with the umpire during the race.


Yeah. That explanation makes sense. Thanks for that.

-Doug


----------



## DougH (Aug 9, 2020)

cb32863 said:


> Nope.
> Because Prada Luna Rossa changed course, they had to keep clear. It was discussed with the umpire during the race.
> 
> CHANGING COURSE 16.1 When a right-of-way boat changes course, she shall give the other boat room to keep clear.


Not at all clear when watching in real time. The umpire admitted that it took technology to sort this one out: 




-Doug


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

the Brits were in their right not because Prada changed course. it is because if Prada keep there course the Brits would have been clear of Prada. Prada is allowed to change course just not allowed to cause a collision with the Brits by doing so. even after Prada changed course there was still not a collision So it seems the Brits tack was clear.


----------



## DougH (Aug 9, 2020)

overbored said:


> the Brits were in their right not because Prada changed course. it is because if Prada keep there course the Brits would have been clear of Prada. Prada is allowed to change course just not allowed to cause a collision with the Brits by doing so. even after Prada changed course there was still not a collision So it seems the Brits tack was clear.


If Prada had maintained its course it would have missed the starting gate entirely, passing to the left of the buoy. The umpire acknowledged this. Check the many comments at the YouTube link. This was a controversial decision. Be careful from now on in your own racing when the port boat starts yelling that you need to give him room to keep clear. A precedent appears to have been set.

-Doug


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how those of us who are TVless can watch these races online?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

capta said:


> Has anyone figured out how those of us who are TVless can watch these races online?


Youtube. They do a live stream, and recaps. You can even watch individual camera feeds.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## DougH (Aug 9, 2020)

capta said:


> Has anyone figured out how those of us who are TVless can watch these races online?





capta said:


> Has anyone figured out how those of us who are TVless can watch these races online?


If you want real time you can stream it on NBCsports.com online, the current cost looks to be $130 US for all of the rest of the racing. If you can wait a few hours (10?) do what SchockT says.





Watch The America's Cup Online | NBC Sports Gold







www.nbcsports.com


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SchockT said:


> Youtube. They do a live stream, and recaps. You can even watch individual camera feeds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


I'm not familiar w/youtube. Could you give me an idea of how to find it, please?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems to me the Italian boat was trying to cheat, but w/these sorts of displays he couldn't get away with it.
There should be a penalty for those who try this. OK boys. James, go stand in the corner for 15 minutes.


----------



## DougH (Aug 9, 2020)

capta said:


> Seems to me the Italian boat was trying to cheat, but w/these sorts of displays he couldn't get away with it.
> There should be a penalty for those who try this. OK boys. James, go stand in the corner for 15 minutes.


He was penalized. The Ineos boat was in his way such that he could not snake his boat the way he wanted in order to slow down to avoid the early start and penalty for that.

-Doug


----------

